# Sky Anytime+



## jimiansville (Oct 11, 2011)

We use our Sky+ HD box with a UK account here in the villa. No problems with it and reception is great. I'm tempted to connect it to the router to access the Sky Anytime+ service but don't want Sky to know we are in Spain. Has anyone done this and and does it flag up the fact that you are using your Sky box abroad? 

Currently we use BBC i player and ITV Players etc. if we want to watch something we have missed and link the laptop to the TV to view it. Would be more convenient if we could use Anytime+.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Unless you're going through a VPN it won't work, as Sky use geo-blocking, so, it just comes up with a message that the HTTP is forbidden. As the sky box doesn't! have a wireless connection you have to use an Ethernet cable. There are a couple of ways to do this. You can use your laptop as an access point, although this is a bit cumbersome.

The easiest way is to have a router that is flashed with dd-wrt or Tomato (just google these, as you can install it yourself). Once you have this you can use a VPN that will work on your router, rather than your laptop, and will allow you to route your sky box, and other devices as well. Examples would be Astrill or Hidemyass, but there are plenty of others. I also have my Apple TV routed this way, so you access Netflix if you want. If your router is to far away, you can try either a home plug network ( I have devolo, but there are plenty of others), or a wireless extender which has Ethernet ports ( I have netgear wn200rpt behind my tv for the skybox, but there are others)

Sky have just renamed Anytime to On Demand, and now includes ITV player, and BBC Iplayer is due soon

The router VPN will also work with an IP tv.

An alternative to anytime is to use an iPad (or an iphone) to connect to IPlayer etc ( you can do this with most vpn's) and then if you have an Apple TV ( about £100) to AirPlay it through the Apple TV to your main TV. This also work well.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

CapnBilly said:


> Unless you're going through a VPN it won't work, as Sky use geo-blocking, so, it just comes up with a message that the HTTP is forbidden. As the sky box doesn't! have a wireless connection you have to use an Ethernet cable. There are a couple of ways to do this. You can use your laptop as an access point, although this is a bit cumbersome.
> 
> The easiest way is to have a router that is flashed with dd-wrt or Tomato (just google these, as you can install it yourself). Once you have this you can use a VPN that will work on your router, rather than your laptop, and will allow you to route your sky box, and other devices as well. Examples would be Astrill or Hidemyass, but there are plenty of others. I also have my Apple TV routed this way, so you access Netflix if you want. If your router is to far away, you can try either a home plug network ( I have devolo, but there are plenty of others), or a wireless extender which has Ethernet ports ( I have netgear wn200rpt behind my tv for the skybox, but there are others)
> 
> ...


Excuse my ignorance....but if I try to get IPlayer on my IPad won't the fact I'm using it outside the UK be a problem?
Don't you have to have a UK IP to get IPlayer or is it different from an IPad?


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

No, you have to route it through a UK VPN, unless you've got the international subscription


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Excuse my ignorance....but if I try to get IPlayer on my IPad won't the fact I'm using it outside the UK be a problem?
> Don't you have to have a UK IP to get IPlayer or is it different from an IPad?


That was always my understanding since doesn't any internet access require an IP address and an iPad here will have a Spanish one??


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Not if you route through a UK VPN, which is very simple to do on the IPad. All you need is a subscription to a UK VPN ( between £5-£6 per month). You can use a free one but I wouldn't recommend it. Now you can download on the IPad it's a very good option


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

CapnBilly said:


> No, you have to route it through a UK VPN, unless you've got the international subscription


What's the 'international subscription'?

Thanks for your help btw


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> What's the 'international subscription'?
> 
> Thanks for your help btw


There's an international version of the Iplayer where you can subscribe to receive content. Its not all the iplayer content, as it doesn't include catchup. It was launched last year - read about it here. You pay a subscription (when launched it was €6.99 a month or €49 a year. You can't download it from the UK store, only international. So you can download it from the Spanish Itunes if you have an account (I have accounts with UK and Spain). Its free to download, and you subscribe fom within the app.

Do you mean on this or previously ?


----------

